

RiFF RAFF CLi - tippenein
https://github.com/tippenein/RiFF-RAFF

======
chrisarcand
So inspiring, I had to make a Ruby version
[https://github.com/ChrisArcand/RiFF-
RAFF](https://github.com/ChrisArcand/RiFF-RAFF)

------
dhoffmann
This is the most amazing thing I have ever used. Ever.

~~~
chrisarcand
Seconded

